# Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos



## Shadrap (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch in diesem Jahr zog es mich wieder nach Schweden. Im September war ich für zwei Wochen am See Fegen und möchte dazu noch einen kurzen Bericht nachreichen.

Los ging es am 05. September. Sonst habe ich meistens die Vogelfluglinie oder die Stenaline von Kiel nach Göteborg benutzt. Diesmal bin ich mit Finnlines von Travemünde nach Malmö gefahren und war mit dem Komfort an Bord zu einem Preis von 150 Euro für die Passage incl. Kabine sehr zufrieden. Hier mal ein Foto der Kabine:









Die Fähre legte um 22:00 Uhr ab und war am nächsten Morgen um 07:00 Uhr in Malmö. Nach etwa 230 km Autofahrt war ich dann am Ziel. Ein Blick von der Veranda des Ferienhauses:








Ich wohnte am nordwestlichen Teil des Fegen und habe auch hauptsächlich dort geangelt.
Besonders viel Glück hatte ich dabei nicht, um es gleich mal vorweg zu nehmen. Unglücklicherweise sind mir die beiden größten Fische, die ich gehakt hatte, verlorengegangen. Der erste war ein kapitaler Hecht, der beim Schleppen auf einen Wobbler gebissen hatte. Ich konnte ihn nach etlichen Fluchten und wildem Gezerre schließlich bis ans Boot drillen und wollte ihn gerade keschern, als plötzlich die Schnur schlaff wurde und der Fisch mitsamt Wobbler wieder in der Tiefe verschwand. Der Karabiner des Stahlvorfachs hatte nicht gehalten und war aufgebogen. Besonders ärgerlich, weil der Fisch jetzt mit einem Wobbler im Maul herumschwimmen mußte. Ich hoffe nur, daß er ist ihn irgendwie wieder losgeworden ist.

Etwas ähnliches ist mir mit einem Barsch passiert. Das war ein wirklich großer und nur schwer zu bändigen. Als ich ihn an der Oberfläche sah, schätzte ich ich ihn locker auf 50 cm. Ob´s stimmt, werde ich leider nie erfahren. Als ich dachte, ich hätte ihn sicher, nahm er noch mal Schnur, schwamm unters Boot und schaffte es, den Köder (es war übrigens ein Jointed Shad Rap im Barschdesign) loszuwerden. Für mich war das natürlich eine herbe Enttäuschung, aber das Angeln ist halt doch ein Sport. Man kann nicht immer gewinnen und diesmal war eben der Fisch der Sieger.

Nun aber zu erfreulicheren Dingen und zu wirklich gefangenen und gemessenen statt geschätzten Fischen. Dieser z.B. war kein Riese, hatte aber immerhin 60 cm:






Ein Fegen-Barsch der 30er-Klasse:







und noch ein Hecht von 73 cm:






Nicht weit vom Haus entfernt mündet dieser Kanal, durch den man in die Svan-Seen gelangt.







Das sind zwei kleinere, sehr hübsche Seen, in denen man unter anderem solche Gesellen fangen kann:







Der Fegen ist mit mehr als 20 km Länge ein recht großer See, auf dem man sich erst einmal zurechtfinden muß. Das Wetter war anfangs sehr kühl und wechselhaft und gegen Ende der ersten Woche setzte bei meist klarer Luft ein beständiger und frischer Nordostwind ein. Zwei Tage lang hatte ich kaum Bisse, danach wurde es dann langsam wieder besser.

Dieser Hecht war mit 80 cm der größte gefangene Fisch des Urlaubs und kam aus dem südlichen Svansee, in der er nach dem Fotografieren auch wieder zurück durfte:







Als ich nachmittags etwas einkaufen wollte, liefen mir diese Waldbewohner über den Weg:













Das Wetter war insgesamt recht schön, es gab aber immer wieder Regenschauer.







Das Gebiet ist auch ein beliebtes Kanurevier. Hier eine Gruppe kurz vor der Verbindung vom südlichen in den nördlichen Svansjön:







Inzwischen war auch die zweite Woche fast zu Ende. Am Donnerstag, dem vorletzten Angeltag, blieben dieser 31er Barsch







und ein Hecht von 78 cm die größten Fische.

Der Freitag brachte dann keine besonderen Fänge mehr. Dafür war es ein herrlicher, sonniger Tag. Morgens zogen Nebelschwaden über den See und ich nutzte die Stimmung, um noch einige Fotos zu machen. Hier ein paar Eindrücke:



















Leider habe ich keinen Zander fangen können, obwohl es die im Fegen mit Sicherheit gibt. Das wäre dann noch eine Herausforderung für den nächsten Besuch. Der Fegen und die angrenzenden Seen sind ein wunderschönes Angelrevier und ich werde bestimmt wieder hinfahren. Ob nun gleich im nächsten Jahr, weiß ich noch nicht. Mich reizt immer das Unbekannte und es ist durchaus möglich, daß ich beim nächsten Mal von einem ganz anderen Gewässer berichten kann.


----------



## eddyguru (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Feiner Bericht und klasse Pics!!!#6

Im Kalv,der direkt neben dem Fegen liegt,gibt es viele schöne Zander!

gruß

Eddy


----------



## daniel_ (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Klasse Bericht und schöne Fotos...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## litzbarski (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. Der Fegen ist ein sehr schöner und auch großer See mit einem sehr guten Bestand von Hechten, Barschen und auch Zander. Ich habe den Fegen vor 3 Jahren für 14 Tage beangelt. Seit dem fahre ich an den Kalv, der ist übersichtlicher und hat ebenfalls einen sehr guten Fischbestand.

Einen schönen Gruß an Eddy.

Andre


----------



## maesox (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

*WOW |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Schöner Bericht u herrliche Bilder!!!!!#6#6*


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

ersklassige Bilder !!!! :m
das macht richtig Laune auf Schweden ... :l


----------



## eddyguru (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*



litzbarski schrieb:


> Einen schönen Gruß an Eddy.
> 
> Andre


 

Danke Andre!Natürlich zurück|wavey:

Möchte gerne nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich auch wieder an den Kalv,werde dich die Tage mal anmailen.

sorry shadrap!Klasse Pics:m


----------



## Aalhunter33 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

...toller bericht und bei deinen bildern hab ich gleich ne gänsehaut bekommen. :k


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

petri zu den fängen und toller bericht!!!


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Schöner Bericht und super Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dart (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Danke für den schönen Bericht und die schnieken Bilder, ein echter Augenschmaus.:l
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos!


----------



## forelle03 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Einfach nur Super! Toller Bericht - Tolle Bilder #6 .


----------



## Shadrap (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Vielen Dank für die freundlichen Antworten.
Eigentlich hatte ich auch einen Abstecher an den Kalvsjön, den hier einige erwähnt haben, eingeplant. Dazu bin ich aber nicht mehr gekommen und hebe mir das dann für´s nächste Mal auf.


----------



## litzbarski (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Hallo,

bei wem hast Du das Ferienhaus gebucht??

Andre


----------



## pfingstangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Schöner Bericht, herrliche Fotos (was soll auch anderes rauskommen, wenn man in Schweden ist / war?) - dickes Danke!


----------



## peter II (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

wahnsinnig tolle Bilder!
Was für eine Kamera hast du?!


----------



## Öger (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

...........wunderschön :l

Das bestärkt mich in meinem Wunsch auch mal nach Schweden zu fahren #6

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## Shadrap (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

@litzbarski

Gebucht habe ich über stugknuten.com

@peter II

Eine Sony DSC-W1. Ist schon ein etwas älteres Modell mit "nur" 5 MP, macht aber ganz brauchbare Bilder.



... unbedingt machen, Öger. Schweden ist wirklich wunderschön.


----------



## ZanderKai (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## SteinbitIII (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Toller Bericht mit super Fotos!!!!!!Danke|wavey:


----------



## Lenkers (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

super Bilder hast Du da gefangen ... und ein paar Fische auch - Petri
versuch´s auf Zander mal mit Gummi, schön am Grund - bei mir hat es so geklappt

hejdå


----------



## Johann (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Hej!
Obwohl es mich mittlerweile nach Västergötland verschlagen hat, kann ich jedem, der gerne nach S fahren will (Angeln, Kanufahren oder sonstwas) den Fegen und seine Umgebung nur empfehlen....ist ganz toll dort und die Angler werden dort auch sicher sehr schöne Erfolge erzielen.

#6J.


----------



## Krüger82 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Klasse bericht und sehr schöne fotos!!!! Da bekommt man sofort fernweh!!!!!!

Weiter so!!!
MFG


----------



## Köfi83 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Angelurlaub am See Fegen - Bericht mit Fotos*

Klasse Bericht und noch bessere Bilder

Also wirklich bin eben richtig ins Schwärmen gekommen bei den Bildern. Schön morgens der Nebel auf dem See bei Sonnenaufgang, einfach Klasse.#6

Muss unbedingt auch mal dort Urlaub machen weiß aber noch nicht zu welcher Jahreszeit und wo hin.

Mal schauen wenn jemand Tipps hat immer her damit, könnt mir auch Nachrichten schicken.
Bin nämlich immer noch am durchsuchen der Foren was Schweden betrifft.

Gruß Köfi|wavey:


----------

